# spotted marsh frogs and southeern brown tree frogs



## puka777 (Mar 28, 2008)

hi im currently setting up a frog tank and the two frogs i want to get are the spotted marsh frog and southern bron tree frog.
doesnt anyone know if you can keep both of the frogs in the same tank and does anyone know where to get southern brown tree frogs.


----------



## tadpoles (Mar 28, 2008)

Spotties and BTF are are a great combination to keep together.
They naturally occur in the same areas and can happily co habitate

The BTF's as tree frogs will hang around the top of the tank mostly, and the spotties at the bottom as they are land dwelling frogs, although spotties have been known to climb given the oppertunity.

The only thing that you should be aware of is that they need to be roughly the same size, otherwise one might eat the other,

Unfortunatly due to an escape i lost my BTF male late last year and therefore have no BTF for sale. (but I have a female full of eggs:x:x)

The only place i know that has some is a pet store but they want $20each - if your intersted pm me and i can arrange to freight them to you but hopefully you can find them cheaper somewhere closer to you.

Sarah


----------



## puka777 (Mar 28, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks i thought they could co habitat but i wasnt sure 
i was just wondoring what foods you feed them and about the frogs ill take two but how do we freight animals and ill happily pay $20 or even $30 each but in around two months if thats alright for you.


----------



## tadpoles (Mar 28, 2008)

why so long? 
don't you have the cash yet ?(i totally understand)
or are the spotties tads?

I thnk that in two months the BTF's will be too big if you have spottie tads now.


----------



## xycom (Mar 28, 2008)

Have a chat to The Amphibian Research Centre, they breed and sell frogs plus food. 

http://frogs.org.au/arc/index.html

Their open days are really interesting. If you can't find what you're looking for on the website try contacting them, they should be able to help. 
They sell Flies, crickets and roaches at good prices. Flies start at $1 for 600. They also do timed orders so you get a regular delivery every week or month.

Per


Did I mention the funds from the things they sell go towards breeding and researching endangered frogs.


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 28, 2008)

The ARC really only sell frogs on open days and during Expo's, there just isn't enough staff and volunteers available. If you visit the web site and sign up for the newsletter you will get notification of when the next one is. 
There may be one soon but dates aren't set yet.




puka777 said:


> thanks i thought they could co habitat but i wasnt sure
> i was just wondoring what foods you feed them and about the frogs ill take two but how do we freight animals and ill happily pay $20 or even $30 each but in around two months if thats alright for you.


If you are shipping them from interstate you will also have to pay at least $50 for legal freight, plus possible the import permit depending on what state you are in.


----------



## puka777 (Mar 28, 2008)

ok i dont have any masrh frogs yet but i know i can get them from the aquarium and i still have to work to get more money thats why maybe in a couple of weeks.
ive been to that wwebsite and i only thought they did tadpoles for schools but they said they supply products to people but that must only be at the open days and stuff.ok so if freight is too expenzive does anyone know any reptile aqauriums or pet shops that sell southern brown tree frogs.
thanks for all the information


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 28, 2008)

Where are you located?

They sell insects all the time but they are delivered to your door via express post.

http://frogs.org.au/arcade/index.php

Frogs for sale are listed here as well:

http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------



## puka777 (Mar 28, 2008)

im located victoria
ok im looking at frogs now ,thanks

just wondoring has anyone ever cultivated flies or if you can do it with crickets because they seem a tad excpensive.


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 28, 2008)

Depending how far it is from you I would try upmarket pets, near the Vic markets in Melbourne.


----------



## puka777 (Mar 29, 2008)

great ill be able to get there by train thanks for your help


----------



## meshe1969 (Mar 29, 2008)

Give them a ring first, just to check!


----------



## puka777 (Mar 29, 2008)

i just checked the website they have both spotted marsh frogs and brown tree frogs
ok thanks for your help soon enough ill hav frogs


----------

